# rattling



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well im goin to idaho to hunt whitetails this weekend. i heard from someone over there that the rut is just startin to pick up and i was wonderin if i could try and rattle. i have never done it before and was wondering if anybody could give me some tips like calling, setups and how long to rattle? any information would be appreciated!! I am also including some pics of my washington mulie, this is my 7th deer, all mule deer. so whitetail hunting is new to me!!!

[siteimg]5454[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5456[/siteimg]


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks for all the help!!! so nobody knows anything about rattling


----------



## bowhuntin06 (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=30115


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

Most of the time the deer will circle down wind. pound the ground with the horns and throw in some grunt calls. It can be deadly.


----------



## Bison_Trax (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry, I may have found this thread a little too late, but I still want to comment on the effectiveness of rattling.... Don't worry too much about screwing up. If you rattle during the thick part of the rut, it doesn't matter how you do it. Yeah the stomping and grunting helps sometimes but I have had great success on simply rolling a rattle bag between my hands for a good minute and then just sit, watch and wait. Just this weekend I drew in 5 curious bucks within a matter of a couple of minutes. I even drew in a dumb 3x3 while I was standing in the middle of a harvested corn field. I simply rattled and he came a trottin' within 30 yards. Then I blew my grunt call and he stopped, stared for a second and then ran off. I've even got lucky one time while I was simply breaking branches to clear a shooting lane; my nice 5x5 came trotting right up all realy to fight the noise. Good luck.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I've always found that when I start seeing more and more scrapes and bucks chasing does is when I reach for my REAL ANTLERS (not the synthetic type) and if I am hunting alone I will set up in an area fairly close to the edge of a field or near a river with the wind blowing towards the river or field. The reason behind this is because deer most generally like to circle around and smell what they are hearing and they are less apt to want to walk out in the field or swim in the river. Instead they will either come in straight or from either side. Sometimes they will come charging in, sometimes they come in walking like John Wayne all tough like and sometimes they come in very skittish. At any rate they most generally come in. before I hit the antlers I like to use my grunt snort weeze then grunt and finally commence to rattling, popunding the ground, kicking leaves for about a minute ending with another weeze and grunt.
Hope this helps. :beer:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I've always found that when I start seeing more and more scrapes and bucks chasing does is when I reach for my REAL ANTLERS (not the synthetic type) and if I am hunting alone I will set up in an area fairly close to the edge of a field or near a river with the wind blowing towards the river or field. The reason behind this is because deer most generally like to circle around and smell what they are hearing and they are less apt to want to walk out in the field or swim in the river. Instead they will either come in straight or from either side. Sometimes they will come charging in, sometimes they come in walking like John Wayne all tough like and sometimes they come in very skittish. At any rate they most generally come in. before I hit the antlers I like to use my grunt snort weeze then grunt and finally commence to rattling, popunding the ground, kicking leaves for about a minute ending with another weeze and grunt.
Hope this helps. :beer:


----------

